
Former Goldman Options Trader Becomes Argentina Taxi King - ca98am79
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-07-27/former-goldman-options-trader-moonlights-as-argentina-taxi-king.html?alcmpid=mostpop
======
sebg
duplicate -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8103051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8103051)

this link appears to have been submitted with extra info in the URL so wasn't
caught.

